# Battery Recharge Performance - Red



## mackguyver (Mar 10, 2015)

I have found Canon's batteries to be the best I've used in any electronic device, but my 5DIII is telling me that one of my spare LP-E6 battery's recharge performance is red. I haven't noticed any significant decrease in capacity or anything, but I know these batteries don't last forever and this one is probably 3-4 years old. 

Once the indicator turns red, has anyone noticed a sudden or steep drop off in performance? I think I'm going to go ahead and pick up another one, but I'm curious what others have experienced with "red" batteries.


----------



## Old Sarge (Mar 10, 2015)

I can't tell any difference between the one LP-E6 I have that shows red and any of the others as far as capacity goes. However, I usually don't run the battery all the way down on any one day of shooting pictures so perhaps there is a difference I am not seeing.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 10, 2015)

The indication is a prediction of the recharge performance based on the number of recharges the battery has seen. Since its just a prediction, its not a precise indicator of a battery's capacity. I've seen Canon Li-On batteries go for 10 years, and some for 2 years.

As long as you have a spare, and are getting a adequate number of shots on a charge, keep on using it. You will know when the number of shots drops to something that you consider a problem. I'd replace mine on my 5D MK III when it dropped under about 400 or 500 shots in one session. I normally get well over 1000 even with my 3 year old batteries.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks, guys. I haven't had any issues with it, but it's the first time I've noticed a red indicator, so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## DominoDude (Mar 12, 2015)

My battery (LP-E6) for the 7D turned "red" a few months ago. It has only seen some 20k shots, so I was expecting it to last a while longer. What I think I have noticed since then - it might just be paranoia now that I watch it much more closely - is that it doesn't take charge as quick as before, it drains at a slightly higher rate when I'm out shooting, and I'm of the impression that it sometimes misses out a tad more on focusing and metering.


----------

